# Supply boats 1980-now



## offshore83

I am a second mate with Gulf Offshore doing a college dissertation on the changes in supply vessels/anchor handlers working the North Sea over the last 30 years.

I am interested to interview any masters or mates who have, or still do, work in the North Sea. The project is based on changes in safety, hours of work and manoeuvring systems.

Please send me an email if you have a few minutes to tell me what it was like to work then.

[email protected]

Tom


----------

